# Reading > Forum Book Club >  August / Gothic Novel Poll

## Scheherazade

*In August we will be reading a gothic novel.

Please post your nominations in this thread by June 31st*

----------


## Jozanny

For once I will be an annoying traditionist, and nominate Wilkie Collins, _The Woman in White_. Assuming my edition survived my relocation, I have my university copy around here somewhere and have wanted to reread it. Neither Virgil nor Quasi were pleaded with to assist me with my damn closet space, as I did not want to engage them with too much tyranny, but I should be able to find it, if indeed Collins counts as gothic, but me thinks the case could be made for it.

----------


## JBI

La Belle Bete (Mad Shadows in English translation) by Marie-Claire Blais




> It is a short, spare novel, without an identifiable setting or nationality. Its characters are few, and most are driven by pure carnivorous vanity. The beautiful beast of the original title is Patrice, a mindless Adonis worshipped by his widowed mother, Louise, and loathed by his ugly but intelligent sister, Isabelle-Marie. Louise's devotion to her son wanes when she takes a new husband, a dandy with a golden cane. The characters prey upon one another in a nightmarish cycle of physical and psychological violence, broken only by Isabelle-Marie's doomed marriage to a beautiful, blind--but recovering--young man. Blais's later works, like Dürer's Angel or These Festive Nights, are more sophisticated, but the lurid energy of Mad Shadows makes for an unforgettable morality tale. Despite the depravity of Blais's characters, their motives and worries are all too familiar. The most disturbing feature of Mad Shadows is its relevance. --Jack Illingworth


from:
http://www.amazon.ca/Mad-Shadows-Mar.../dp/0771098677

The gothic elements conflict with a pastoral setting, as the almost fairytale like rendition of rural Quebec is overthrown with a violence that equips this vane obsession with beauty, and all that is left out. As beauty is to wane, so is the pastoral, and within it, a haunting is born - not beautiful, in a sexual sense, yet at the same time, fascinating.

----------


## Nightshade

I dont think the woman in white is gothic, its the first umm mystery novel isnt it? Or was that _ moonstones?_

anyway _Belinda_ by Maria edgeworth.
Because I need people to read it, also I get my vote in eraly this month  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jozanny

Just because it is a mystery doesn't mean it doesn't have gothic elements Night, and I think it does, but never fear, I won't open my dueling pistols case.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Meh, Im not arguing. I am usuing that as justification for _Belinda_
 :Nod:  
 :Brow:

----------


## Dark Muse

The House of the Seven Gables ~ Hawthorne

----------


## papayahed

Bellefleur by Joyce Carol Oates

----------


## Jozanny

> Bellefleur by Joyce Carol Oates


Papa, this certainly brings back memories! I read it my freshman year, and it is one of only two Oates novels I actually like. I did a cursory search for my Wilkie and can't find him (I must roll with the souls of the damned :FRlol: , although I am sure the book was packed and must be around)--but I will definitely join in for Bellefleur!

Great pick :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Quark

> I will be an annoying traditionist, and nominate Wilkie Collins, _The Woman in White_


Could I double-nominate that? I know it might get disqualified for not being gothic enough, but in the past we've chosen some books that have even less to do with the theme than this one. I remember reading _To the Lighthouse_ for the Summer '07 bookclub when the theme was "the beach." I'm sure we all remember that great beach scene from _To the Lighthouse_. I think we did _A Tale of Two Cities_ for Valentine's Day a while back ago, too. If those pass, what can't? I'd love to the _Woman in White_. It's been some times since I read a page-turner like that.

----------


## wessexgirl

I would say the *WIW* is gothic, and I wouldn't mind reading it, as it's been on my TBR pile since one of those fun questionnaires selected it as my perfect book. Or what about *The Woman in Black* by Susan Hill? That's another one I'd like to read. I've also been intrigued by *Belinda* since I've read some good reviews on it recently, (as well as your ringing endorsement Night  :Smile: ), and was listening to a programme about Jane Austen last night, where it was mentioned that she liked Edgworth, no doubt as it influenced her for NA. I've been reading a biography on *Poe* too, and some of his stories, so there would be some good contenders there. Ooh, I'll have to think about it, as I would like to join in with this one, as I'm giving *Rob Roy* a miss, so will hopefully be able to start this as it will be in the school holidays when I have more time.

----------


## Jozanny

Quark, I don't mind paying my housekeeper. For what I pay him he does a much better job than the female attendants I used to get through the state, and he was the only one, out of every support system I have, who unpacked me and got me...mmm, 77% back to normal, but he cannot read my mind to get my library and my writing system back the way I want it as it used to be, and I balk at scheduling him just to nickpick to get my texts and documents back into place, but nearly all my books that were in my hall closet are unpacked, and if Collins wasn't knocked on the floor by the cats, or isn't in one of the piles on one of my lamp tables, then I am going to be a very unwise woman and go on a mini-book buying spree at Amazon, and possibly Alibris. I am fighting with myself and losing the argument.

I heart the library, but book ownership is possibly the last vestige of my love life as Irving might have written it. (In Garp there was a very funny section about disabled people engaging in mildly lewd behavior.)

The one thing holding me in check is that I should get my library in order before I whip out my Mastercard like a pint of Ben & Jerrys. Can you tell I am desperately trying to quit smoking  :Wink: ?

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. _The Woman in White_ by Wilkie Collins 

2. _Mad Shadows_ by Marie-Claire Blais

3. _Belinda_ by Maria Edgeworth 

4. _The House of the Seven Gables_ by Hawthorne 

5. _Bellefleur_ by Joyce Carol Oates 

6. _The Woman in Black_ by Susan Hill 


Already there is such a good selection that I don't think I will nominate anything for this.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jozanny

I'll bite for 1 or 5, and am going to take a mini-break til near August. I have been neglecting my new world war over my power chair and stuff, and I actually found a paying deadline which I might be able to do--but, if I opened my mouth on Litnet coz I like discussing books, maybe I should focus on that more and shut up otherwise.

I'll peek in for the votes and all, and I can take the time to find Wilkie. I know I have TWIW, and I have no reason to believe it got lost between floors. I am hoping I can sniff him out.

----------


## Niamh

oooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A woman in Black is spine chilling! that already have my vote!  :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

> Papa, this certainly brings back memories! I read it my freshman year, and it is one of only two Oates novels I actually like. I did a cursory search for my Wilkie and can't find him (I must roll with the souls of the damned, although I am sure the book was packed and must be around)--but I will definitely join in for Bellefleur!
> 
> Great pick


alll riiighhttt. I'm putting this on my to read list whether it wins or not (none of mine have ever won so I'm not holding my breath this time - not that I'm bitter or anything)

----------


## Jozanny

:Tongue:  It kept bugging me all week, since I knew the packing volunteer emptied my hall closet in the packing boxes during my relocation, but I was getting worried. Joey and not knocked Wilkie to the carpet behind the sliding doors, I did not _see_ him on the temporarily overstocked lamp table (I usually keep my writing files there); I did not _think_ he was in the big packing bin on the floor where I still fervently hope my relatively new Allen Tate collection is; he definitely wasn't in either of my bona fide book cases, and I know what spines are what in my milk crates, and so where in the _hell_ is this book?

On the temporarily overstocked lamp table, it turns out, in front of the lamp, under Richard Wright.

I was nearly ready to cry, and lightened up when I realized it was all Scheherazade's fault! :FRlol: 

_The Woman in White_ is now staying right here on the computer desk, whether it wins or not, and if it does, I'll start it at the end of July. I keep thinking this post would make an excellent journal entry, oui? :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I was nearly ready to cry, and lightened up when I realized it was all Scheherazade's fault!


Click on my signature, why doncha?

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I nominate Rebecca by Daphne Maurier. However if lots of people dislike that book I would gladly retract it, seeing as I'm not the greatest living expert when it comes to Gothic Fiction.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. _The Woman in White_ by Wilkie Collins 

2. _Mad Shadows_ by Marie-Claire Blais

3. _Belinda_ by Maria Edgeworth 

4. _The House of the Seven Gables_ by Hawthorne 

5. _Bellefleur_ by Joyce Carol Oates 

6. _The Woman in Black_ by Susan Hill 

7. _Rebecca_ by Daphne Maurier

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Sche, I just saw that in 2005 we already had Rebecca for Summer Reading...so it's going to have to come off the list.  :Frown: 

Oh well...

----------


## Scheherazade

> Sche, I just saw that in 2005 we already had Rebecca for Summer Reading...so it's going to have to come off the list. 
> 
> Oh well...


That is fine. We do not read the same book in two consecutive years but otherwise the books can be re-nominated/read.

We cannot leave books out of our reading lists forever as it wouldn't be fair on our new members.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Oh, that's fine then  :Smile: 

It makes sense too...I wasn't a member in 2005.

Thanks!

----------


## NovemberGuest

1 or 6...The woman in White...or Black.
(haha...can't call me racist can you?) :P

----------


## Thespian1975

The Hunchback of Notre dame - Victor Hugo

----------


## grace86

Oooh I like these nominations so far! I'll have to think of one as time goes by. I like the idea of Rebecca, WIW and Hunchback...hmmm...this is gonna be good!

----------


## eyemaker

*The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket* (1839) by Edgar Allan Poe.
The List wouldn't be complete without Poe's... :Smile:

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> 7. _Rebecca_ by Daphne Maurier


Oops! I just saw that I didn't give the name right...  :Biggrin: 
It's actually Daphne du Maurier.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

> The Hunchback of Notre dame - Victor Hugo


Second that, though The Castle of Otranto is pretty good as well...

----------


## Scheherazade

So, most of us want to spend the month of August reading _The Hunchback_?

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Dark Muse

LOL it is still early yet

----------


## eyemaker

done voting: of course I voted for Poe's _Narrative_..

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> So, most of us want to spend the month of August reading _The Hunchback_?


My sentiments exactly... :Tongue:

----------


## MSDGreen

Edgar Huntly! Long live CBB. Classic American Gothic.

----------


## wessexgirl

It looks like it's going to be THOND, but I've got *The Woman in Black* on order. I thought it stood a good chance of winning, and have wanted to read it for a while, so I went ahead and bought it  :Frown: . It looks like I'm going to scare the bejezus out of myself with no-one to discuss it with though,  :FRlol: , so I may make less sense then usual on postings. I would like to read THOND too, but I have so many books on the go that I might get them mixed up, so apologies up front if Quasimodo appears in 19th century London, tracing his Jewish roots, (Daniel Deronda), or a ghostly woman (in black) appears in an Austenesque setting, pining after Captain Wentworth, or Lily Bart turns up in Notre Dame Cathedral, looking for a rich husband, or Pablo Neruda starts reciting poetry to Anne Elliot.........sorry, I've had a glass of wine  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Dark Muse

I am on the fence about hunchback, don't know yet if I really want to comit myself to reading this one. If I happen to come acorss the book when I am out in time for the dicussion then maybe I will pick it up, but I probably won't go out of my way for it.

I was really pulling for Poe come through in this one.

----------


## Jozanny

Hi folks. This is the first site I came back to after my adventures in mass failure. I cannot do anything but Wilkie tho, for now. I may not be around much right off. I need some time to sort things out and rebuild my data base.

If anyone is coming to Philadelphia anytime soon, let me know. I need new friends and real human interaction. My strength has been taxed.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Rebecca, I suppose. "Last night I dreamt I went to Manderley again."

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Dark Muse

Yay for Poe! Hopefully the scales do not get tipped in the next couple of days. Though I am going to have to wait untill I get back from vaccation to start reading it. I am already taking too many books with me.

----------


## wessexgirl

Is it Poe then? I may not join in, as I didn't get the book. I went ahead with TWIB and THOND. I have the book of the first one, and listened to the audio version of the 2nd. Although, I suppose if it's online here I can, I'd forgotten about that.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Is it Poe then? ...


Hello all,
I stumbled onto this thread and it looks intriguing and I will second Wessexgirl's question; Is it Poe?
Personally, either Hugo or Poe is fine with me. 
I found my copy of the Poe "Narrative".
Since I am new to the Month/ Novel thread, I'm not quite sure how it works other than I suppose we simply start reading and posting our thoughts, questions, observations, etc.

Thanks

Gilliatt

----------

